
DLR Insurance Business - weinzierl
https://blog.plover.com/misc/dlr-insurance-business.html
======
weinzierl
> _The fare collection system is interesting. You buy a ticket, but you don 't
> have to show it before you board. Instead, during the ride, a ticket agent
> might come through the car and demand to see it. If you can't produce it on
> demand, you become liable for a large fine. So you can evade the fare, but
> doing so is a high-risk gamble._

This is how public transport works in all places I can think of in Germany.
The fine is typically around 40 Euros for first time offenders and it is a
criminal offense.

The fare pricing system is usually quite complicated though and there is a
certain risk that you have to pay because you just made a mistake. The
inspectors are rather ruthless.

Actually I like London's TFL system were you make sure you have enough money
on your Oyster Card and be done with it. If I remember correctly I have never
bought a separate ticket for the DLR so I suppose the Oyster Card is valid
even for the DLR. That's all just so much more convenient than in Germany.

